# Even Newer Rhinestone Materials - More things you can decorate with Rhinestones!



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So this thread from a little bit ago is cool and all..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t179945.html


But this article I think has it beat?.... It's the next greatest Rhinestone Craze! It's going to be huge!

I'm in my backyard as we speak!

Live beetle bling is 'all the rage' in Mexico - msnNOW

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll be posting photos SOON!

Please post your photos too!

Kevin


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

yuck -don't like bugs but that is cruel


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

You do know I was teasing right? I'm not actually going to bling any bugs... 

But I did think it was an interesting article.

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

THAT is just TOO much!

Please tell me it's not cruel if I bling one of the many scorpions that live in my backyard?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I know this is slightly off topic, but a little boy in my daughter's kindergarten class today proudly announced to me, "I drink beetles!" I looked at his mom and she told me that he heard about this on the news about Starbucks:
Starbucks and the great beetle extract controversy - All We Can Eat - The Washington Post

I am SO glad I've never had one of those!


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I need more beetles! Where can I get them at wholesale pricing? Every time I press the transfers they get squished in the press. What am I doing wrong? Am I using to much pressure? Also, should I be using a cover sheet?

Sent from my AT100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> I need more beetles! Where can I get them at wholesale pricing? Every time I press the transfers they get squished in the press. What am I doing wrong? Am I using to much pressure? Also, should I be using a cover sheet?
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using T-Shirt Forums


Getting the pressure right is a bit tricky... There is a bit of trial and error... I try to group like sized beetles together... Using a pillow I have found helps too...

I would also use kraft paper over teflon sheet but that's me... I would try both at first to see which you prefer...

I'm expecting a shipment from South America tomorrow for the REALLY BIG ones... I just hope it get's past CUSTOMS!

Keeping my fingers crossed!

Kevin


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kevin & Joseph, you both sound like you would be alot of fun at a backyard bbq! LOL


----------



## terrisparkles (Feb 23, 2011)

Guess what works even better...TURTLES ! Their shells are harder, so they barely even feel the heat press! My cap press fits perfectly over them. Haven't tried Armadillo's but I bet they are just as easy !


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Turtles!!! Brilliant idea


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Problem solved! It takes a bit more time for larger designs, but I'm able to lay the template material over the beetle and handplace the the stones with a glitz up. There's also a lot less of that burning smell too.

I'm so glad I found this forum, you all are great! Wish me luck in my beetle decorating venture.

As for turtles, I told my wife that I wanted to laser engrave her turtle with our home information in case it ever got loose, but she said no. :-(


----------



## terrisparkles (Feb 23, 2011)

I bet she would let you do some kind of cool design on his shell with outdoor vinyl..it's waterproof right ?...at least that way if he escapes..and MAKES it to the lake at the front of your subdivision...you would be able to spot her turtle with the cute fuchsia hearts on it ? (All in fun..April Fools!)


----------

